# Whats is this breed??



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

hey guys, i had one of this breed before but when i was a kid about 10 years old and i don't know the name of this breed but i got this picture from the internet randomly  i Bought this pigeon for 2 dollars from this guy who caught it, i would love to get another pigeon from the same breed as this one again 

Thanks!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is lovely, I'm going to move your thread to the correct forum.

Thank you.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i think you wrong for moving my thread because it belongs in "show pigeons" not "Breeds - Information & Identification" i mean look at "Breeds - Information & Identification" there's no thread like mine coz they all in "show pigeons"


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You do want to identify the bird, right? I think this is the right forum.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is in the right forum, but it is moved and copied to "show pigeons" also.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Tippler or some other kind of highflier.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

That is an dominant opal bar English Tippler because I know the website you pulled it from.

Also moderators. I have told others in the past but normal members can *not* post in the breed ID forum.


Print Tippler, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks for the reply guys  isnt its beak too small to be a tippler or is that how "opal bar English Tippler" has to look like because i never came across the tippler breed


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

It's an English Tippler. Opal is the color. English tipplers have a verity of beak sizes being generally small. This bird is indeed a Tippler. The person who put the picture up called them tipplers. I got birds from his friend and got a bird pretty much identical to the one you circled.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i only fly turkish tumblers and birmingham rollers, thanks for the information mate  it will help me in the future,cheers.


----------

